# 1969 gto ralley temp gauge problem



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys I am changing my got from lights to gauges I have most of it figured out but have a problem with my temp gauge well not really the gauge because thats good my sending unit is new here is my problem The green wire comes from the sending unit in through the dash which goes into the switch on top of the sterring wheel colume my question is how does that green wire get power up to the gauge?? I check the switch with a ohm meter and got nothing out of it no matter where I selected the switch I dont understand why they just did not run a wire right up to the gauge that greenwire has too get power up tot he cluster some how with some wire there if I run a test lead from the back of the gauge to that green wire the gauge will work I cant find any wire dirgrams on the switch itself to show how that works any body got any idieas Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy. Changing from lights to gauges requires changing out the engine switches for sending units, in some cases slight changes to wiring harnesses, and a different printed circuit board on the back of the cluster. I also converted my 69 from lights to gauges. If you haven't swapped that board, that is likely to be your problem. If I remember correctly I got mine from Ames.

Bear


----------



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks I got it now all I did was replace the sending units board on cluster and changed two wires around on plug where it goes into the cluster very easy all seems fine now and in working order Thanks for the reply trainman


----------

